# Okay how about these-Engagement shoot



## Teresa (Dec 15, 2007)

These I did on 4 different locations and they picked a bad time of the day as it was cloudy but sunny that day. Half way through the shoot, the sky acted like it just wanted to fall out (rain) on us but didnt so these are the best I can do and they are edited so i would like some advice on how to get the next shoot to look better or what i can do to edit them better and i would like some CC from you out there but dont go telling me i am not good enough. I am a beginner and would like to become professional. 

1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




12





13


----------



## bellacat (Dec 15, 2007)

Some of these are really cute. Much better than some of the other photos you have shown. Good job


----------



## Teresa (Dec 15, 2007)

Finally! I did something to your liking for once! I guess studio shooting is not my forte but it doesn't help when you dont have high ceilings or big rooms for your studio equipment. I am a beginner and I work with what I have. 
Any advice on how to make any of them better?


----------



## JenR (Dec 15, 2007)

Truthfully, I like these more than the studio shots in some of the other threads.  Since you asked for CC....

~The exposures generally look good.
~The horizon is not level in #2
~Some of these like #3 and #13 have busy backgrounds.  A wider aperture will help with those.
~Many of these seem soft.

Keep trying!


----------



## Teresa (Dec 15, 2007)

#1 and #2 I was on a moving pier that you could walk on and it wasn't the steadiest thing in the world and that was as high up as my tripod could go with me still able to see what I was shooting. No way was I bringing out a ladder on a moving/wobbly pier. 
what do you mean by aperture...still learning the "logo" and i dont have attachable lens for my camera...i just have a sony cybershot DSC-H5...i can get a telephoto lens and wide angel but that is all they sell for my camera.
by soft do you mean blurry? i think the last were hard to get the "movement blur" off of them because they were moving and i was shooting and they didnt know it.


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Dec 15, 2007)

Teresa said:


> what do you mean by aperture




Aperture is part of the basics of photography.  If you don't know what it is, you best bet would be to go to a local college and take a class.  Knowing the basics is the very beginning, maybe you have gotten a little ahead of yourself.

BTW, aperture is how open your lens is.  It affects the amount of light that you allow in a certain size opening.  I also affects your DOF.  Bigger apertures gives you a shallow DPF and smaller apertures give you greater DOF.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 15, 2007)

okay i know what aperature is i just didnt know what you meant by it about the photos...? 
here are the settings for one of the photos...oh well crap, i can't find out how to find the settings used for it..like the F stop, etc


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 15, 2007)

If you were having trouble with a tripod why not just shoot in hand? Only thing I use my tripod for is my flash )

I shoot in some seriously tight spaces...and the ceilings are all standard heigh (like 10-11ft, ) You just need to work on how you use your lighting and how you make the camera interperate it.
Don't waste your time and energy being prickly and defensive, take it and use it as fuel to improve upon yourself. Then come back and show everyone up. If people feel like you don't want to hear what they have to say then they wont critique and it is a valuable tool.


----------



## jols (Dec 15, 2007)

theres that constructive criticism again


----------



## Teresa (Dec 15, 2007)

on some of the shots I had to get down on the ground NO tripod and I did shoot a few photos of #2 without tripod and they came out shaky..it doesn't help when there is about 20-30 mph wind outside...hence her hair blowing in the photos


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 15, 2007)

What was your shutter speed? You should be able to bump it up plenty and not have a problem with camera shake.
The photos where he is looking away from the camera and she is looking at him don't work for me at all. I think you would do better to have them both looking at you with her head resting on his chest or shoulder OR them looking at eachother. Thats probably a taste thing.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 15, 2007)

i dont think my camera has a shutter speed...if it does, my manual says nothing about it and i dont have a specific button on my camera for it

i think it is all a taste thing.
some photographers like certain things while others are opposite


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 15, 2007)

How can your camera not have a shutter speed? What are you using?


----------



## Teresa (Dec 15, 2007)

sony cybershot DSC-H5...i think mine was the last one because they are now extinct
on the lower right corner of LCD screen on camera I have 2 numbers
one goes all the way to 1000 and the other is F #'s and that goes all the way to 8.0 and usually with both slave lights and my on camera flash, I have to go all the way to 1000 and F8.0 or the photo will be TOO bright


----------



## bellacat (Dec 15, 2007)

Teresa said:


> Finally! I did something to your liking for once! I guess studio shooting is not my forte but it doesn't help when you dont have high ceilings or big rooms for your studio equipment. I am a beginner and I work with what I have.
> Any advice on how to make any of them better?


I can understand being a beginner, we all are at some point.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 15, 2007)

i did look it up online about the shutter speed and they all say N/A for the adjustment of the shutter speed...whatever the shutter speed is, it is automatically programed to certain programs (manual, nighttime, auto, etc) on my camera


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 15, 2007)

If your ss is on manual you should have control over it.


----------



## bellacat (Dec 15, 2007)

I am just reading up on all the posts and teresa I agree with allsmiles, you really should consider taking a basic photography course at the local college. It will help you so much.


----------



## JenR (Dec 15, 2007)

Teresa said:


> #1 and #2 I was on a moving pier that you could walk on and it wasn't the steadiest thing in the world and that was as high up as my tripod could go with me still able to see what I was shooting. No way was I bringing out a ladder on a moving/wobbly pier.
> what do you mean by aperture...still learning the "logo" and i dont have attachable lens for my camera...i just have a sony cybershot DSC-H5...i can get a telephoto lens and wide angel but that is all they sell for my camera.
> by soft do you mean blurry? i think the last were hard to get the "movement blur" off of them because they were moving and i was shooting and they didnt know it.


 

When I said they were soft, I mean that the subjects are not as sharp and in-focus as they should be.  There are LOTS of possible reasons for image softness; like a shutter speed that is too slow, too wide an aperture, or the focus falling on the wrong spot.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Dec 15, 2007)

These are about 10x better than the studio ones that you also posted.  I think the main difference between these and the "studio" ones is that you've taken the lighting out of the equation.  There are several books on lighting that you can invest in and it will go a long way to improving your shots.  

On these shots, the two weak links are posing and depth of field.  It looks like in most all of these, the aperture was about f/8.  If you shoot with a more open apeture like 2.8, 3.5 something like that, it will blur the background more and separate the subject from the BG and give it an overall more pleasing look.

Posing books will also go a long way to improving these shots.  Check amazon for both.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 15, 2007)

bellacat said:


> I am just reading up on all the posts and teresa I agree with allsmiles, you really should consider taking a basic photography course at the local college. It will help you so much.


 
okay and is someone going to lend me the money to go back to school to take some courses in this?
i am married, have 2 kids (one 12 yr old step son and a 16 month old son). my hubby pays child support, bills, insurance, etc ..he is the ONLY one working. i so far have only gotten $175 income from this photography "job" for the engagement photo shoot i have done but that was a deposit for her bridal portraits and wedding day coverage. 
we have no money for me to go back to school. I wish


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 15, 2007)

Then go to the library, grab every single book on photography you can and read them all. Practice what you read as you go.

It is not our responsability to teach you to take wonderful photo's. Thats your job.
We all have challenges and we all must find ways to overcome them. Some things do take time, lots and lots and lots of time. And you must find that time between school and family events


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Dec 15, 2007)

Teresa said:


> okay and is someone going to lend me the money to go back to school to take some courses in this?
> i am married, have 2 kids (one 12 yr old step son and a 16 month old son). my hubby pays child support, bills, insurance, etc ..he is the ONLY one working. i so far have only gotten $175 income from this photography "job" for the engagement photo shoot i have done but that was a deposit for her bridal portraits and wedding day coverage.
> we have no money for me to go back to school. I wish



There are plenty of resources out there if you truly want to learn but you are going to have to put some work into it.  Go to the library, go to a workshop from a fellow photographer, study art and light.

I think it is too easy to sit back and say "I cant because..." we could all do that.  If you want it bad enough, you struggle and learn, the same way as anyone else.  

BTW, I busted my butt in school to take photography classes and do a organic chemistry degree.  Like I said, if you want it, it is there for the taking.  

Good luck and we will be very delighted to see you put to use the things you learn.  You'll be surprised how fast you can improve.


----------



## bellacat (Dec 16, 2007)

Teresa said:


> okay and is someone going to lend me the money to go back to school to take some courses in this?
> i am married, have 2 kids (one 12 yr old step son and a 16 month old son). my hubby pays child support, bills, insurance, etc ..he is the ONLY one working. i so far have only gotten $175 income from this photography "job" for the engagement photo shoot i have done but that was a deposit for her bridal portraits and wedding day coverage.
> we have no money for me to go back to school. I wish


hey don't kill the messenger. I'm also married with 3 kids living on a very tight income as well primarily due to living in one of the most expensive counties in North California. That said, I am serious about photography and will do what ever it takes to get the education i need be it self learning or a class at a jr college. Its an investment worth every penny. If you are serious about wanting to make a career out of being a photographer then you need to take the advice we are giving you seriously. Excuses for one thing or another is not going to change that fact that maybe you are just not ready to jump into this as you might think you are. People pay photographers for their skill and talent. The more you learn and practice the better you will get. Keep plugging away at it and you will get better but also remember that with everything there is sacrifice and commitment.

I really don't mean to come off harsh or to sound like I am attacking you in anyway. I just know that from my own experience, if you want something bad enough you will find a way to make it happen. I have as many others here working my butt off in college. I was a single mom with a sick baby as I finished my bachelor degree in graphic design. I could have found a million excuses not to finish school but i didn't becuase i wanted it bad enough. Getting a student loan for education is not the worst thing in the world and in the end it will be an investment in your future.


----------



## djscarrd (Dec 16, 2007)

Teresa,

Your photos would look a whole lot better than mine if I was just starting out in photography. There is a lot that you need to learn but it seems you are at a good start. I can see the creativity you are trying to display in your photos. 

Practice with what you have now. Learn how to use it to achieve what you want. I've seen and known other photographers using P&S cameras that produce really nice stuff. I never went to college for photography. I learned by buying $40 books on photography, over the internet, and by watching other photographers. 

If you enjoy it, then keep doing it. 

Just my .02 cents.

Marvin


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 16, 2007)

I think this set of pictures is a good object lesson in posing. This lady is chubby and has a  double chin. #6 is the only picture that doesn't emphasize one of these characteristics. Engagement pictures should  de-emphasize the less attractive and emphasize the attractive.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> I think this set of pictures is a good object lesson in posing. This lady is chubby and has a double chin. #6 is the only picture that doesn't emphasize one of these characteristics. Engagement pictures should de-emphasize the less attractive and emphasize the attractive.


 
trust me i tried positioning her where her "weight" wouldn't show that bad. 
i had about 40 of the train track photos and all or most of them showed her backside and the pair of jeans she was wearing was saggy sort of and made her butt look 4 times as big....

also, i tried to get a lot of them standing and her looking at him as that dimenished the problem  but they had ideas and wanted to use those as well and when i edited the photos, i told her when she viewed the proofs "now, this would've been a better photo had your face been lifted a bit or had you been turned slightly, etc" and all she could really say about the "double chin/fat photos" was "oh my hair looks like crap!" LOL


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 16, 2007)

Teresa said:


> i told her when she viewed the proofs "now, this would've been a better photo had your face been lifted a bit or had you been turned slightly, etc" and all she could really say about the "double chin/fat photos" was "oh my hair looks like crap!" LOL



It's too late then.  She knows she's overweight and she isn't going to bring it up to you. She talks about the things she can control.

As the person taking the pix, it is your responsibility to direct the shoot - and make her look good.

Take the pictures they want - but in addition to the ones you want.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 16, 2007)

There are tricks to those issues too. I got my real break shooting "glamor and boudoir" portraits in a studio. No to be overly descriptive (because this is a PG-13 reply) taking full figured, nude womens photos is hard work but you _can _make the body types very attractive. I have shot flattering full body nudes of women size 16, 18 and up. Those techniques are very valuable tools and is beneficial to you to learn.

You need to learn them from a pro. Find another pro other than the one currently helping you work and perhaps she too can benefit from these tips. 

Keep on shooting!


----------



## dpolston (Dec 16, 2007)

Mornin' Lew!  =o)


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

i think carrie's photos are great! especially her wedding photos. if she wasnt that great, she wouldn't have 5 weddings booked and 3 family portraits booked. 
(www.genophotography.com)


----------



## emogirl (Dec 16, 2007)

these are much better than your indoor shots!!!  you need to work on your posing....if it looks awkward when you set it up or they seem uncomfortable, dont bother taking the shot, just re -position. 

- she's not as big as you seem to have made her out to be, heck, id be happy to be that small!  shooting chubby or plus size women is really not as hard as it seems...try higher angles and half hiding them behidn their partner, or a structure..i'm plus size, i know!  
- your first shot is quite nice, but it would have benefitted from a shallower dof to throw the background out of focus, then it doesnt compete as much....
#3 he looks awkward and you are too close to them....back away and use your zoom....appears like you were using wide angle up close...a bit distorted looking....same goes for several other shots..you are just too close for comfort

there is one shot where she is leaning back and has a double chin....leaning back is NEVER flattering on anyone..and always be conscience of having them lift their chin

#8 is your best...i llike it..if you can clone more wall to the top and get rid of the trees, it would be better....also try to watch the angle you shoot at when you have strong lines in the photo, so they wont be distorted...if you were square on to the wall you wouldnt have the distortion

-add more contrast to your b& w's 

11 is another 'almost really good' shot..he looks good, nice pose, nice gaze in his eyes....but her with a solid colour shirt sleeve would have been better, than your 'blow out' overexposure on her skin wouldnt appear so bad.... darken the picture down, clone out the blow out and it will be a much better shot that they will like.  

keep working on the exposure....that really is your key starting point...and natural light is working much better for you


----------



## Mrsforeman1 (Dec 16, 2007)

Teresa said:


> i think carrie's photos are great! especially her wedding photos. if she wasnt that great, she wouldn't have 5 weddings booked and 3 family portraits booked.
> (www.genophotography.com)


 

If they are great to you, thet's all that matters. I would, however, say aim a little higher. And since she seems to be a friend maybe she would be willing to "tutor" you in between shoots. Or better yet, maybe SHE can take you as a second shooter on a couple of her weddings. But, be prepared to pass her quickly because she isn't "above average". 
  All this coming from someone as "below average" as myself.

But, yes these photos are much better.:heart:


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

#3 photo---I was about 5 feet in front of them and I took this one with the zooms (my camera doesn't blur the background..sucks I know...I have tried many a times), and I have another where they look like they are further away and more of the background is showing. This photo they were so happy with that they used it as their engagement photo in their save the date cards.
(I dont have any extra lens for my camera)
#8 photo---I cheated and found a pose like that on someone's elses photography website and tried it myself. This one is my favorite as well. 
#11---his shirt was white and said "groom to be" and her shirt was the one that was supposed to match his except in black that said "bride" but I agree, she should've worn a longer sleeved shirt to really match

about carrie, someone in this thread/section forum said that her photos weren't much better than mine when in reality they are a ton better than mine and i will be a 2nd shooter in some of the weddings come this summer.


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Dec 16, 2007)

Teresa said:


> i think carrie's photos are great! especially her wedding photos. if she wasnt that great, she wouldn't have 5 weddings booked and 3 family portraits booked.
> (www.genophotography.com)



I'm sorry but if these are the photos of someone in business 9 years, maybe you should find  better mentor.  Strive to be a Jessica Claire, a Jen Bebb, or a Skye Hardewick or an Amy Wenzel.  Because honestly, her photos aren't really all that much better than yours, despite what you may think and if that is all you strive to be, then you dont have far to go.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

i think her wedding photos are the best and i love how she captures the moment and i love all the different angles she uses


----------



## jols (Dec 16, 2007)

we must take notice of allsmiles cause she is the best tog around



or so she thinks!!


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL jols


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

allsmiles...i am looking at your website and the photo of the boy on the front page looks OVERexposed and the lil girls shirt is way too bright (it takes away from her essense)
there is one girl in a tutu that she is blown out or her skin is over exposed and one girl touching her mommys belly with buidings in back...she is almost blending in with the background because it is too bright...those are just examples of what i find wrong with your work so your work isn't perfect either


----------



## jols (Dec 16, 2007)

oh my god.

you cant say that about allsmiles

she is a genius


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

ya right so she thinks


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 16, 2007)

I am gonna start this post by saying I don't always like ALL of allsmiles photos, I see casts in some of them. But she is way ahead of me in her skills in technique. 
In some of her editing style I see her take skin tones and colors to the point of over exposure but not over it. It's a high key image I havent been able to achieve yet but like. There is a difference between artistic style and back photography that blows out the subject in camera.


----------



## jols (Dec 16, 2007)

but you never say that when she posts a pic you all just go '' ah thats lovely''  like you are afraid to say anything else


----------



## emogirl (Dec 16, 2007)

theresa...you are just starting to be as rude as the people you say are picking on you....take the criticism...or get out...dont start picking on other people....this post was about YOUR images...no one elses


----------



## Mrsforeman1 (Dec 16, 2007)

Teresa said:


> #3 photo---I was about 5 feet in front of them and I took this one with the zooms (my camera doesn't blur the background..sucks I know...I have tried many a times), and I have another where they look like they are further away and more of the background is showing. This photo they were so happy with that they used it as their engagement photo in their save the date cards.
> (I dont have any extra lens for my camera)
> #8 photo---I cheated and found a pose like that on someone's elses photography website and tried it myself. This one is my favorite as well.
> #11---his shirt was white and said "groom to be" and her shirt was the one that was supposed to match his except in black that said "bride" but I agree, she should've worn a longer sleeved shirt to really match
> ...


 
Oh No!
I didn't say that they aren't much better...THEY ARE!
I just said that she isn't "above average"
I'm also saying that you'd be able to surpass her work in a short time with a little effort.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

well apparently i wont be able to do that since a lot of people on this thing dont have much faith just a bunch of steam blowing out their ass


----------



## Mrsforeman1 (Dec 16, 2007)

OK I spoke too soon....
Why are you downing ALLSMILES she just gave you a compliment?
If you said that you love Carrie's work and she thinks that your close it's a compliment right. Think about it...


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

no it just means that if i am close to her work than her work is CRAP because all of you seem to think that is all my work is


----------



## jols (Dec 16, 2007)

allsmiles was not being nice she was being sarcastic


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

it is just as if i had said "oh allsmiles, your work is close to my work"...well you would think i was calling your work crap.....


----------



## Mrsforeman1 (Dec 16, 2007)

hey don't change your character because of ther people. And don't change your ambitions...Just bust your hump. Go back to the drawing board. 
I usually don't make any out of the way comments but my father used to always say:

"If a hundred flies say it's S*** then it's S***!"

So don't be hurt...Prove 'em all wrong. Pick up your panties and bring your A-game!

Just a lil pep talk


----------



## Mrsforeman1 (Dec 16, 2007)

BTW...
I admire your stamina and you have some balls...

But, just bring it!


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

well last time i checked i had no balls....LOL...had to do it

today my A game is really thrown off.....been suffering really painful ear infection and i have no concentration or balance today and i have a photo shoot at 2pm


----------



## Mrsforeman1 (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't do it!!
Trust me when I tell you:
Don't do it!!
It's for the best.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

dont do the shoot because i am terrible or dont do the shoot because of the ear infection?


----------



## kundalini (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## jols (Dec 16, 2007)

i cant comment any further as ive been told off


----------



## kundalini (Dec 16, 2007)

jols said:


> i cant comment any further as ive been told off


 
I believe that qualifies as a comment.


----------



## jols (Dec 16, 2007)

only a comment bout another thing not this thread


----------



## dpolston (Dec 16, 2007)

(this is all very interesting) Let me tell you where I came from when I started this thing.  

I truly believe that your mentor albeit is in business for herself and might be booked in advance for 5 weddings does not mean that she is the best thing that has happened to the wedding industry. Not that you have said that. I haven't said that her work or yours is crap either. I frankly do not think that is the case at all. Obviously, she is doing something right and you are too (for your willingness to take up for her and be mentored by her). She does have good work on her site. But it is mediocre at best by a lot of peoples standards here that have seen it. She should be willing to post shots here too and she'll get better.

I haven't said this until not but, if she continues to shoot like that and you follow her lead and do the same caliber of work that she does, you will both be mediocre photographers at absolute best.

I would never, ever say these things to discourage or traumatize another photographer. But your standards are very low right now and it's reflected by your work and the person you've chosen to listen to or idolize and imitate. Learn together on this and help each other out. If you miss the things we're trying to say here to help you then maybe you aren't in the right mindset to listen. You are getting great "FREE" advice here. Listen to it. 

Shoot, shoot, shoot but do not pass yourself off as a photographer yet. You just need more education and basic camera knowledge. It's hard to go out and race Indy cars when you don't know how to use a clutch. That's all I'm saying. 

Read this correctly: _"I think that you have potential and I do not think your photos are crap. I really loved the B&W baby feet in the fathers hands on the other post. I do however think that the studio things are not working, for now, but you'll get there IF you stop challenging everyone that is trying to help you."
_


----------



## FirstLight (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Theresa, it's Jenn from JM  .

It looks as if you've gotten enough critiquing from others so I'm not going to add anything in that regard.  While some of it has been harsh some has been good, honest critiquing that you can use to help you go forward!

One thing I do want to say, and this is not meant to be mean and I'm not trying to tell you that you're work isn't good enough is to please re-consider shooting this wedding.  A wedding is so much different than a portrait photo shoot.  With portraits you can try for a re-shoot if things don't go well or the client is not happy...but you just can't do that with a wedding.  This day is going to be a big day in the lives of these people and these photos are going to be what they remember the day by.  Your best advertising is going to be word of mouth..you don't want to start out on the wrong foot by getting poor feedback on a wedding..brides will talk to other brides and they won't be kind if they are unhappy with their wedding photos.  

I don't think I'd even attempt a wedding until I had at least a couple more years of experience and practice under my belt and had *seriously* upgraded my equipment.  I'm shooting with a decent camera now but I know full well that I'm not capable of producing prints any larger than an 8x10 (maybe 11x14) that are of any quality and you never know what a bride is going to want.

My honest advice would be to step back a little and give yourself a little more time to grow.  Tell your friends and family that you're trying to build a business and book some low key, portfolio building shoots and don't charge them full price.  Read, read, read and learn about not only your camera but basic photography too.  If you can't afford a class or to buy new books check out your local library or even the web, there's a wealth of good information out there. 

Learn the camera you have inside and out and then think about upgrading to an SLR.  I'd also suggest investing in some good editing software.  It's just a fact that with the way the photography market is today you really need an SLR camera of some sort and good editing software to stay competitive.  Lay people don't know all the technical differences between cameras and photographs but without that knowledge they can still spot a great photograph...they're just not sure what makes it a great photograph..lol!

I also agree with others that you can't let your clients dictate your shoot.  Don't feel bad to say no, *ESPECIALLY* if you think their request will affect the quality of your photograph.

Here's a general guideline of things to begin studying with and practicing on.  If you're already fluent in any of these I apologize and simply cross them off the list.  If anybody has any books or sites they can recommend please be sure to add them on!

Learn what these terms are and how to adjust and manipulate them to get great photos.  Learn what they mean and also practice with different settings to try for different effect.

1. Aperture
2. Shutter Speed
3. ISO
4. Metering
5. Exposure compensation
6. White Balance

Start working towards mastering these basics of photography as well.  If these are things your camera cannot do then that's a sure sign that it's time for a new camera.  I realize SLR's are expensive but you can get a good model like the D40 for a reasonable price.  Remember that you're trying to start up a business here and when starting a business there is always going to be some investment.  The hope is that you'll make that money back by many fold in the future!  Save up and keep plugging away with your point and shoot in the meantime...working on the areas that you *can* work on with your current camera.

1. Shooting in manual mode

2. Exposure

3. Metering

4. Lighting

5. Focus

6. Composition

Once again, I aplogize if any of this is hurtful, it's not meant to be.  It's meant to be a little advice from one aspiring photographer to another:hug::.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome Jenn. 

I love the blog and great advice but I think you can take "aspiring" off of the description of your work. You have some beautiful photos on your blog site and I think you only need to aspire to go out there and start raking in the clients.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 16, 2007)

dpolston said:


> Welcome Jenn.
> 
> I love the blog and great advice but I think you can take "aspiring" off of the description of your work. You have some beautiful photos on your blog site and I think you only need to aspire to go out there and start raking in the clients.



I would wholeheartedly concur.


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm going to say my peace and be done.  

First off JOLS needs to get  life and stop jumping all over me when I'm not even commenting on your pictures or your threads.  I'm sorry that you feel the need to get so defensive about other people's work when really you could spend that time and energy improving on your own work.

Secondly, Teresa, no has called your work "crap" only you have, think about that.  I simply encouraged you to find a great photographer who is well known and had honed their craft to aspire to.  I could care less if you don't want to be that good, I do.  I want to be the best that I can be as do most people on this forum.

As for critiquing my work, I never claimed that my work was perfect.  I have constantly stated that I am a growing artist, as we all should be.  I even listed for you the people that I aspire to be and the people that I have sought out as mentors.  However, this does not give you the right to criticize my work when you don't even know what aperture or DOF is.  You comments are ignorant, and the look that I was going for is MY STYLE.  I push the colors on purpose because clients (you know the paying ones that my business is fueled by) like it.  I give them what they like.  It is people like you who get on here asking for "C&C" and then wine and complain and make excuses when people try and help you that give this forum a bad name.  I think yopu expected us to just gush over your work and not be honest, and quite frankly, with an attitude like that and an unwillingness to learn, you will never grow and for that, I feel sorry for you.


----------



## jemmy (Dec 16, 2007)

mmmmmmm... 
i whole-heartedly agree with what Jenn had to say. dont throw away your dream, but get studying at your local library and online first. i confess i am photography-addicted and spend way tooooo much time studying tutorials and online articles as well as checking out my favourite inspirational websites! i also try to get to galleries and workshops when i can.

now, i think allsmiles has brought a great style with her to tpf and i really like what she shares. i'm with her in saying jessica claire is a favourite of mine and im also with her in saying that i too am a 'growing artist' with aspirations of being the best i can be.

take on board the comments here and work to be the best you can be. an excellent book is Understanding Exposure and might be a great place to start.
Goodluck x


----------



## bellacat (Dec 16, 2007)

There have been some great replies here and even I am learning a thing or two.


----------

